# Sonderzeichen in wget [amd64, ~x86]

## puchu

hallo,

mein problem ist folgendes: ich habe den gentoo lokalisierungsleitfaden befolgt and es funktioniert auch alles wie es sollte, ich hab umlaute in der Konsole und in allen programmen auch in X jedoch nicht bei cmd line progs mit nls support, dort scheinen die zeichen mit utf8 kodiert zu werden. jedoch will ich nicht auf utf8 umsteigen bzw hab ich das schon mal gmacht, jedoch mit keinem erfolg.

meine config ist folgende:

bash-2.05b$ locale

LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE=de_DE@euro

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=

bash-2.05b$ gzcat /proc/config.gz|grep -i nls |grep -v not

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

und in rc.conf steht folgendes:

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CLOCK="local"

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

XSESSION="kde-3.3.2"

das wars. programme ohne nls support wie zb nano stellen sonderzeichen in den menüpunkten richtig dar. wget sieht zb. so aus:

bash-2.05b$ wget test

--20:18:39--  http://test/

           => `index.html'

AuflÃ¶sen des Hostnamen Â»testÂ«.... 195.34.133.83

Verbindungsaufbau zu test[195.34.133.83]:80...

ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn irgendjemand einen vorschlag hätte wie ich das problem aus der welt schaffen könnte.

mfg

puchuLast edited by puchu on Fri Mar 18, 2005 12:27 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## c07

Ist das direkt auf der Konsole oder in einem xterm o.Ä. oder überall?

In rc.conf ist u.U. noch das nötig:

```
CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
```

----------

## puchu

das is überall, egal ob konsole oda sonst wo. bei allen cmd line progs mit nls support

hab nun etwas an der config geändert:

rc.conf:

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

und die default nls is nun wieda 

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

Geht das bei dir nun?

Ich habe seit kurzem auch das Problem, seit ich mein System komplett neu kompiliert habe.

Vielleicht hab ich ja da auch was aus versehen überschrieben...

----------

## puchu

nein leida net wennst rausfindest was bei dir los is sag mas bitte

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

Soviel ich rausgefunden habe, hat nur wget Probleme mit der Codierung. Alle anderen Programme gehen ohne Probleme. Werde einfach gettext und wget neu kompilieren und hoffen das es geht ansonsten...

EDIT: Es hat nicht funktioniert, aber das Problem wurde im Bugtracker bereits gemeldet: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77138

----------

## puchu

ich hab was herausgefunden das prob tritt nur bei amd64 und bei systemen mit ¨x86 keyword auf da wget 1.9.1-r2 nur auf amd64 stable is (nur gott weiß warum  :Smile: ). ich hab nen amd64  :Sad: .

ach ja mit dem eintrag

=net-misc/wget-1.9.1-r2

 in /etc/portage/package.mask wird das packet maskiert und nur die noch funktionierende Version (1.9-r2) installiert

danke für eure hilfe

----------

## Abroxa

Bei mir tritt es ebenfalls auf, ich habe weder einen amd64, noch habe ich ~x86 verwendet  :Sad: 

Aber ich versuche mal, wget auf die besagte Version downzugraden.

Gruß

----------

## zeus-cu

Hallo,

keine Ahnung warum dieser Thread auf "solved" steht. Dies ist offensichtlich kein Bug in wget. Wenn ich z.B. "gst-launch-0.8 --help" bei mir auf der shell aufrufe bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe:

---------------------snip------------------------------

--gst-debug-help                VerfÃ¼gbare Debuggingkategorien ausgeben und

                                  Programm beenden

 --gst-debug-level=LEVEL         Standarddebugginglevel von 1 (nur Fehler)

                                  bis 5 (Alles) oder 0 fÃ¼r keine Ausgabe

 --gst-debug=LIST                Kommagetrennte Liste von Paaren

--------------------snip---------------------------------

Scheint also nicht nur ein Problem bei wget zu sein. Habe default nls im Kernel auf iso8859-1 stehen und das xterm, wo ich diesen Aufruf getätigt habe, steht ebenfalls auf ISO-8859-15. (Scheint hier allerdings utf8 kodiert zu sein ???)

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand die Lösung für dieses Problem???

----------

## sibov

 *Abroxa wrote:*   

> Bei mir tritt es ebenfalls auf, ich habe weder einen amd64, noch habe ich ~x86 verwendet 
> 
> Aber ich versuche mal, wget auf die besagte Version downzugraden.
> 
> Gruß

 

ME2 

bin auf ~x86 und habe keinen amd64, wie meine Signatur sagt  :Rolling Eyes: 

gst-launch-0.8 --help macht bei mir die gleichen Fehler wie bei zeus-cu

Werde auch mal testen ob der downgrade ne Lösung bei wget bringt. :Wink: 

----------

## voeck

Hallo,

Es sind auf jeden Fall verschiedene Probleme. gst-launch-0.8 gibt wie alle GNOME-Programme nur UTF-8 aus. Warum weiß ich auch nicht, eigentlich sollten sie dass nicht tun. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der glib. Aber wenn ihr euer Terminal auf UTF-8 stellt, passt es. Aber bei wget ist es etwas anders. Der Fehler tritt auch mit UTF-8 auf. Ich denke, dass da irgendwo in wget der Wurm drin ist. Jedenfalls hat der eine Fehler nichts mit dem anderen zu tun.

Viele Grüße!

----------

## Lenz

Bei mir hat

```
USE="-nls" emerge wget
```

geholfen! Ich hab übrigens ein x86-System, also betrifft nicht nur AMD64.

----------

## pinky99

na gut, das hilft für das wget problem usw. wenn man NLS-support abschaltet. aber die sache is doch die, dass dann einfach wieder die standard-englisch version des programms verwendet wird, und nicht die übersetzte (is auf jeden fall bei mir so),  was ja nicht sinn der sache sein sollte.

Gruß,

max

----------

